# Cubano Food



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I had a great Lechon Asado, yellow rice, black beans, and flat pan last night (couldn't drink, I was working).. I also had some Mojito Chicken from a friend's plate.. I was loving it!!

Anyone have a favorite cuban plato?


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Pecadillo, ropa vieja, media noche, tres leches...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Pecadillo, ropa vieja, yuca, a rose con friolle *****

Not to bad for italian .....lol


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Vaca Frita Con arroz


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

puerco asado (en la caja china), puerco frito, arroz imperial, arroz con gris, being Cuban and living in Tampa is great


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

pork canitas,moors & christians,plantain chips,killer mojito chix or pork tenderloin-my recipe,ropa vieja


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

*Albondigas, Queso Fundido, Empanadas de Picadillo, Paella Campesina*


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I've neer had any Cuban meals as far as I know. I have a killer world market type grocer close by, I'll have to find a few recipes and go at it. I do like trying new foods.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I prefer mexican food.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm getting hungry reading this thread!! :hungry:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Can't beat a good ol Cuban Sandwich. I'm Puerto Rican and haven't had many encounters with Cuban food.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Ropa Vieja, Yucca Con Chorizo, Arroz Con ANYTHING and really good black beans.


----------

